# Turning Basics class at Woodcraft



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Woodcraft seems to have some very involved class leaders

Glad to hear it was a positive outcome


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

I am thinking about taking this Woodcraft class here in Nashvillle. Of course the venue and instructor will be different but its nice to know it's a good basic class setup. Thanks


----------

